# Bathing your baby after a feed.



## babyndme

Would you recomend bathing a baby straight after a feed, or would you wait a bit. If so how long?? xxx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I usually feed mine after a bath cos then i put to bed! Umm I think you are okay bathing after a feed..i have done that if he is hungry. Cos other wise we just get screams while drying and dressing him


----------



## x-dannielle

Same as above really
usually feed after bath coz she goes straight to bed after,
before though i used to wait a bit after a feed to bath her coz i found if i bathed her straight after she got sicky x


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i generally feed her around 5, she has a sleep until maybe 6, gets in the bath at 7.30 and feeds again at 8


----------



## amylw1

i bath blake, get him dry and in babygrow, feed and then bed.


----------



## sarah0108

i always feed after the bath hun :)


----------



## candeur

I bath before a feed, but if I have to bath her after, I wait about an hour for her food to go down. She's never been more sick than when I bathed her straight after a feed when she was little. Scared the life out of me!


----------



## princess_vix

ive got a routine of dinner at 5:20pm then bottle afterwards then i wait 15mins take him for a bath and put him straight down and he sleeps through.

just easier for me than feeding him dinner then bathing and then bottle i get it all over with in one thne!


x


----------



## Laura--x

I was always told never to bath straight after a bottle...

When she was newborn i stuck to it but after a while (before we had a routine) i would give her a bath after her bottle and we had no problems.

Now though she always has a bath,bottle then bed x


----------



## BeckaJayne

I always feed Chloe after a bath. I was told if i did feed her first then to wait for an hour. I took her swimming on saturday and gave her a bottle just before i gave her a shower and she was sick all over herself!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i bath, massage, dress, bottle and bed 

ive tried feeding before bath but he was sick


----------



## Vickie

We found it better to feed after a bath at that age too. Hannah screamed for the first little bit during baths and one time she screamed so much that her feed that she'd had right before came back up :blush: Needless to say we didn't do that again


----------



## princess_vix

hmm i think it depends on diff babies i guess..


Ryan doesn't suffer atall and the routine works just fine for us :D


----------



## tasha41

I give her a bath before her bottle at night, because her bath gets her excited sometimes and her bottle soothes her more?

I do bathe her right after she eats sometimes if she is really messy!


----------



## Fern.x

I used to feed liam before just because he was always screaming for his bottle after words! x


----------



## JayleighAnn

If he's hungry I feed him before and then top up afterwards to make sure he's deffo full before he goes bed. He's never sick in the bath if I've fed him just before as I don't wait (apart from the 5 mins running the bath and getting him undressed)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

We do bath, bottle then bed. Has always worked. For the same reason as Tasha41, Ruby gets excited in her bath so the bottle helps her wind down.


----------



## Hope22

When he was really little I would BF, bath, and then BF again - if I didn't feed him right before a bath, by the time he was clean, massaged and in his PJs he'd be crying for food. Now what I do is give him his supper in just a diaper, then just take him straight from his high chair into the bath to wash off all the food that missed his mouth! After the bath he's usually pretty relaxed. We have some quiet time after his massage and changing into PJs, read a story or two and then he has a nice BF (sometimes with bottle top-up if he's really hungry) and falls to sleep soon after.

I think both ways work, you just have to find the routine that's the easiest for you and your LO (and it might change with age too).


----------



## ellie09

I'm still pregnant but i think i'd feed LO after a bath. It's probably because i know my Mum did that with all of us and i was around when my sister did this with my niece. But i know i'll probably wait til after his/her bath :)


----------

